# The Army Showcase



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

*The Army Showcase.*​
Greetings Heretics!
Having just spent one of my regular jaunts through the Army Showcase, as well as the Painting & Modelling section I see a lot of great work. 
Be it painting or conversions, there is always something new to catch my eye. Sometimes I even steal your ideas and jot them down in my notebook.

Anyway, enough of my prattling. I've seen some great miniatures, and some great pieces of fluff scattered about the showcase. Sadly, those that combine fluff, painted miniatures and army lists etc are few and far between. So, my challenge to you, why not head over to the showcase and upload/update your armies to share with the rest of Heresy?

There's even an award if you really shine!

Creeds Commendation.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Seconded, I'm always impressed when I doodlebop my way over to the army showcase... I just need to put some more time into developing my own!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Hmm good idea - Not so keen on the fluff thing (I play Daemons, they wreck shit, hurr durr) but army lists and other nice things could certainly come in handy.

I will give it some thought and see what I can come up with


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

This has always been one of my favorite features we have. Hope to see it really take off soon!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I had already started on this before i ran into this thread. Must be in the stars


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> Hmm good idea - Not so keen on the fluff thing


You could always replace fluff with a battle history etc of your army :good:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I've never included much in the way of fluff with my army lists. I do make it a point to update my showcase as I finish new models (even though I never really get to play anymore).

Tawa, that's a great idea. For those of you still playing a lot, you could include links to any of your battle reports posted to Heresy. And of course links back to your showcases. =)


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Some good ideas Tawa. A lot of the armies on the showcase are amazing, and it would be nice to see some of them further fleshed out.

I already have a fair bit of fluff in mine, but now that i'm playing regular matches i'll add some more game related stuff to it. I'm terrible at recording what happens during games, so rather than battle reports i'll put up 'most epic moment' or something.

My 75 point librarian insta-gibbing a GK dreadknight on the first round of combat will definitely be in there :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Whatever works for you guys to best showcase your army :good:

Once I get some half-decent progress going with my CSM (unable to upload pics atm) I intend to go the whole nine yards with mine.
The plan is:

Background and structure of the Apostles of Calas.
Army list.
Brief background "profiles" of any named characters.
Battle results ie W/D/L once I get to gaming again.
Pictures of completed units.
Wishlist & WIP list.
Links to (hopefully) battle reports.


It shall be a glorious undertaking devoted to great Nurgle! :crazy:


----------

